# Got 60p, 25kg Frodo Stone, Need advise



## Shinobi (19 Sep 2017)

So I haven't done a whole lot of rock work in the past.
needless to say this stuff is a lot harder than it looks, and the amount of soil used to create the slopes is surprising to me as well, even though i tried to use lava rock as a filler.

So this is what I got done today:





This being my first effort I'm more than open for suggestions and advices. Personally I still need to bust some stone into smaller pieces for details but i would like to hear what you guys think for now


----------



## Nigel95 (22 Sep 2017)

Yeah smash up some stones and add details. What is your focal point? I think if you move the big stone a little bit to the left it would be a nice focal point. 

Or try using big stones at front and smaller ones in back to create illusion of depth.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Sep 2017)

It is harder than it looks, but with practise it becomes easier.
You can give yourself an advantage by having a larger selection of rock to choose from.
So if possible buy more than you think you will need, it'll give you many more options.
This is perhaps a better solution than breaking this kind of rock up; it usually fractures in to uninspiring shapes.
Although very small fragments are fine to create the illusion of weathering and erosion which adds a more natural appearance.


----------



## Shinobi (23 Sep 2017)

Actually like this layout a bit more. Also it leaves more room for stems in the background. After looking at some inspiration I realize that this size of scape is either heavy on the hardscape or more focused on the plants, leaving a bit more room. Knowing myself I think I'm going to enjoy watching the plants grow and thriwe more than a lot of static rocks


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Sep 2017)

I like layout two more than one. Goood job. The big stone on the left should be some higher IMO. Try lifting it up with egg crates or something.


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Sep 2017)

Second effort is way better. 

Are you going to try more layouts? Or are you happy with this one? 

What rocks do you have left over?


----------



## Shinobi (24 Sep 2017)

Dantrasy said:


> Second effort is way better.
> 
> Are you going to try more layouts? Or are you happy with this one?
> 
> What rocks do you have left over?



Made a few adjustments but think I'm settling for this look. Guess I have about 7kg of rocks left but they are rather large so don't think they are going in. I ordered 25kg online so unfortunately I didn't have the option to pick the stones out myself. As soon as the plants arrive I will start up a journal and we will se how this one goes 
Thank for everyone's inputs


----------

